# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Axitrans

## Justels

Hallo&#33;

De apotheken bij mij in de buurt kennen Axitrans niet.
Dat is natuurlijk erg jammer, hun groothandel waar ze altijd dingen bestellen kent het niet tenminste..

Nu vraag ik me af of jullie(voor degenen die Axitrans (heeft) gebruikt) misschien weten wat de naam is van het bedrijf waar jullie apotheek Axitrans heeft besteld.

Ik zou jullie heel erg dankbaar zijn&#33;

Liefs,Els

----------


## Natasja

En is het al gelukt een adresje te vinden. Ben nml. al een tijdje zoekende....... Alvast bedankt

----------


## Fabisch

Beste Justels,
Voor Axitrans kun je eens kijken op www.farmacompendium.be
Er staat een korte beschrijfing over Axitrans, behalve dat aluminiumchloride kankerverwekkend is en alcohol de huid uitdroogd. Het is pure chemie die ook in je bloedbaan terecht komt.
Misschien eens de oorzaak van het overmatige transpireren laten ondwerzoeken. Met alleen symptoombestrijding is het niet gedaan.
Of heb je al een oplossing ontdekt?&#33;
Met vriendelijke groeten van Jule

----------


## HArry

Hey Justels,

Heb mij vandaag axitrans gekocht, heel goed produkt trouwens. Het adres van de fabrikant : Chaussée de Louvain
b-5310 Eghezee.

----------


## MJBoogaard

> Hallo&#33;
> 
> De apotheken bij mij in de buurt kennen Axitrans niet.
> Dat is natuurlijk erg jammer, hun groothandel waar ze altijd dingen bestellen kent het niet tenminste..
> 
> Nu vraag ik me af of jullie(voor degenen die Axitrans (heeft) gebruikt) misschien weten wat de naam is van het bedrijf waar jullie apotheek Axitrans heeft besteld.
> 
> Ik zou jullie heel erg dankbaar zijn&#33;
> 
> Liefs,Els


Hoi Justels,
Ik woon in Budel, vlak bij Hamont (België) en heb Axitrans daar bij de apotheek gekocht.
Maar ik heb 2 tips: Je kunt Deoleen eens proberen. Deze is te vergelijken met Axitrans. Je kunt deze kopen bij vele drogisterijen en apotheek.
Ook kun je Salie van Vitotaal eens proberen. Dit is een natuurlijk voedingssupplement dat je bij vele drogisterijen, natuurwinkels en sommige apotheken kunt kopen.
Je kunt beide ook bij de Menzis Gezondheidswinkel bestellen (is goedkoper dan in de winkel).
Dit is een advies, geen verplichting. Ik help gewoon graag mensen.
Met vriendelijke groet,
Marie-Jose

----------

